# Steuertransformator - Warum eigentlich genau?



## waro-msr (27 Februar 2005)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum für die Steuerspannung (Relais, Spulen, Schütze, Ventile, etc ...) Steuertransformatoren Vorschrift sind?
Nur wegen mölicher Schaltinduktionsspannngen der Spulen?
Bis jetzt konnte mir das noch nie jemand befriedigend erklären ... und ich habe schon einige gefragt ...


----------



## lefrog (27 Februar 2005)

Genau weiss ich das auch nich, kann mir dabei allerdings etwas denken...
kann mir vorstellen das durch einen trenntrafo die steuerspannung galvanisch von der netzspannung getrennt wird, damit im fehlerfall kein größerer schaden entstehen kann... weder für personen, noch für die anlage/maschine.


----------



## ralfm (27 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die EN 60204-1 fordert in 9.1.1 einen Steuertrafo, obwohl das im gleichen Abschnitt sofort eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## edi (27 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

aus einer Siemens Werbeschrift:





> Steuertransformatoren trennen galvanisch vom speisenden Netz, begrenzen im Fehlerfall den Kurzschlussstrom und dämpfen auftretende Spannungsspitzen




edi


----------



## waro-msr (27 Februar 2005)

Aber Steuerspannungen werden auch sekundärseitig geerdet ... damit entfällt doch wieder die komplette galvanische Trennung.
Die Erdung wird bei uns zwar über eine Trennklemme geführt, die dient allerdings ausschließlich für Meßzwecke.
Und wie z. B. soll ein stetiger Ventilantrieb, der mit 24Vac Spannungsversorgung betrieben wird sauber über 0-10V von z. B. einer SPS gestellt werden, wenn die 24Vac- und 24Vdc-Spannung kein gemeinsames Masse-Potential haben; sprich galvanisch nicht getrennt sind?
Fragen über Fragen ...  :?


----------



## ralfm (28 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

galvanische Trennung heißt ja nur, daß der Primär- vom Sekundärstromkreis getrennt ist, egal ob es ein Steuertrafo(kein Spartrafo), ein optokoppler oder Schütz ist. Der PE ist nicht Bestandteil eines Stromkreises. 
Wenn nun von allen Steuerspannungen ein Potential mit PE verbunden ist, haben alle Spannungen ein gemeinsames Bezugspotential. 
Da die SPS ihre 0-10V aus den 24VDC erzeugt und der -24VDC/N24VAC oder auch N230V über den PE verbunden ist, hat man auch hier den gemeinsamen Bezug. Oder so.

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## GobotheHero (28 Februar 2005)

Yo, laut Ralfm müssen die Transformatoren nur getrennte Wicklungen haben (galvanisch), was man nachher damit macht ... z.B. durch Verbinden der M oder N mit dem PE auf ein Potential zu ziehen wird dort nicht beschrieben.
Es sollen wohl Netzrückwirkungen von Schaltvorgängen oder Kurzschlüssen vermieden werden.

Zu deiner Frage mit dem Ventil:
Die Ventilelektronik muss natürlich auch für Nichtpotentialgebundenen-Betrieb geeignet sein (Differenzspannung). 
Standardbeispiel ist ja, wenn man die Ventilelektronik mit 24V (Geerdet) versorgt und dann vergisst das Steuersignal aus der SPS auch auf Erdpotential zu ziehen.

Ähnlich ist das Problem bei potentialgebundenem RS232 und RS485.
Bei RS485 wird ein Spannungsunterschied zwischen 2 Leitern gemessen und nicht gegen Masse/Erde.

Gobo


----------



## waro-msr (28 Februar 2005)

Yoyo .. .alles soweit richtig ... aber warum oder wofür wird, bzw. muß denn nun ein Steuertrafo eingesetzt werden?
Es muß doch irgendeinen echten Grund dafür geben außer daß es Vorschrift ist!?


----------



## Heinz (2 März 2005)

Ein Steuertrafo bewirkt 2 Dinge:
1.) Er begrenzt den Kurzschlußstrom
2.) Störungen, die durch das Schalten von Spulen und Schaltnetzteilen kommen werden durch den Trafo vermindert.


----------



## waro-msr (2 März 2005)

Danke Heinz!
Das ist doch aml eine Aussage ... und verstänlich 

In die Richtung habe ich es mir ja auch schon gedacht ... nur ist sich da im großen und ganzen wohl nicht wirlich jeder sicher  :wink: 

Und richtig beschrieben wird es ja auch fast nirgens ...


----------

